

Picnicmob brings like-minded people together at public parks - darragjm
http://www.picnicmob.org/

======
jey
I really like the idea, although the number of questions is possibly too long.
I think the sweet spot is probably around 20 questions. _shrug_

------
queensnake
I think you could use a self-organizing map (SOM), too.

Frikkin' awesome idea, anyway. We're at the /beginning/ of what we can do when
information and its processing is ubiquitous.

------
Alex3917
I rolled my eyes when I saw there were 30 questions, but I actually found them
interesting and engaging (helped by the cool graphic design.) That being said,
I'd prefer if there were an option to just answer 20 questions and then import
my Facebook profile to answer the rest.

------
thomasptacek
Too many questions, and why on earth do your users care that you use SIMULATED
ANNEALING? I've actually used SIMULATED ANNEALING (for graph layout) and I
don't even care.

~~~
thomasptacek
Again amusing that people disagree, and think that a questionairre which
allows for "WhatSpace? WhoBook?" should advertise algorithm selection on a
splash page.

